

Coder gets revenge on client. - samiaint
http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/cdv1a/customer_rips_off_coder_and_coder_gets_revenge/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
I don't really understand this.

The coder (Drew) took 8 days to produce code that doesn't work. He asked to be
released, and that was OK'd. He then asked to be paid, and wasn't.

What was the threat he made? How did he get revenge?

I'm not sure I care, but I'm certainly confused. I'm also pretty sure this
doesn't engage anyone's intellectual curiosity, so perhaps it really doesn't
belong here.

